# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC >  تعیین فیلدهای اجباری فرمها توسط کاربر

## resident

سلام. وقت بخیر
من یه وب اپلیکیشن دارم. میخوام مدیر سیستم فیلدهای اجباری هر فرم رو تعیین کنه.
چطور میشه این کار رو انجام داد؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

در حالتی میشه چنین کاری کرد که شما یک فرم ساز داشته باشید.

اگر حالت دیگه ای منظورتونه بفرمائید.

----------


## resident

> در حالتی میشه چنین کاری کرد که شما یک فرم ساز داشته باشید.
> 
> اگر حالت دیگه ای منظورتونه بفرمائید.


استاد کرامتی عزیز، فرم ساز رو هم میخوام داشته باشم اما نمیدونم چطور باید فرم ساز نوشت. اگر فرصت کردین در این مورد هم راهنمایی بفرمایید لطفا.

اما در خصوص پستی که گذاشتم، یه سری فرمهای آماده دارم. روی اونها میخوام مدیر سیستم تعیین کنه چه فیلدهایی اجبری باشن.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

قدم اول ماجرا اینه که شما بتوانید فرم داینامیک تون رو بسازید. وقتی پروسه تون کامل شد اون وقت می توانید هنگام تعریف فیلدهای یک فرم توسط فردی که دسترسی انجام این کار رو داره مشخص کنید کدام یک از فیلدها نیاز به اعتبارسنجی دارند و چه نوع اعتبارسنجی ای میبایست روی اونها انجام بشه.

بهترین گزینه برای ساخت فرم های داینامیک استفاده از پکیج MvcDynamicForms است: https://github.com/ronnieoverby/mvcdynamicforms

پکیج آماده این کتابخانه را می توانید از طریق نوگت نیز به پروژه تان اضافه کنید. کتابخانه مذکور راهنمای مشخصی ندارد، اما دموهای ارائه شده به همراه آن به اندازه کافی گویا هست.

خوبی این کتابخانه این است که به شما اجازه میده هر طور که می خواهید فرم های تان را بسازید و تمام وجهه های آن را سفارشی سازی کنید. برای تصحیح چینش فرم ها هم کافی است به اِلِمِنت های افزوده شده به فرم توسط این کتابخانه با استفاده از کلاس های Bootstrap استایلی مانند اِلِمِنت های عادی فرم های تان بدهید.

----------


## resident

> قدم اول ماجرا اینه که شما بتوانید فرم داینامیک تون رو بسازید. وقتی پروسه تون کامل شد اون وقت می توانید هنگام تعریف فیلدهای یک فرم توسط فردی که دسترسی انجام این کار رو داره مشخص کنید کدام یک از فیلدها نیاز به اعتبارسنجی دارند و چه نوع اعتبارسنجی ای میبایست روی اونها انجام بشه.
> 
> بهترین گزینه برای ساخت فرم های داینامیک استفاده از پکیج MvcDynamicForms است: https://github.com/ronnieoverby/mvcdynamicforms
> 
> پکیج آماده این کتابخانه را می توانید از طریق نوگت نیز به پروژه تان اضافه کنید. کتابخانه مذکور راهنمای مشخصی ندارد، اما دموهای ارائه شده به همراه آن به اندازه کافی گویا هست.
> 
> خوبی این کتابخانه این است که به شما اجازه میده هر طور که می خواهید فرم های تان را بسازید و تمام وجهه های آن را سفارشی سازی کنید. برای تصحیح چینش فرم ها هم کافی است به اِلِمِنت های افزوده شده به فرم توسط این کتابخانه با استفاده از کلاس های Bootstrap استایلی مانند اِلِمِنت های عادی فرم های تان بدهید.


این فرم ساز برای خود ما به عنوان برنامه نویس کاربرد داره یا می تونیم بدیم به کاربر که فرمهای مدنظر خودش رو بسازه؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

هدف کلی ماجرا پیاده سازی یک رابط کاربری قابل استفاده برای هر کسی است، حالا میخواد کاربر باشه یا ادمین. امکانات مورد نیاز بر اساس کتابخانه فوق فراهم است، این که چه جور رابط کاربری با چه امکاناتی با استفاده از اون پیاده سازی می کنید به عهده شما به عنوان برنامه نویس سیستم مذکور است.

----------


## resident

> هدف کلی ماجرا پیاده سازی یک رابط کاربری قابل استفاده برای هر کسی است، حالا میخواد کاربر باشه یا ادمین. امکانات مورد نیاز بر اساس کتابخانه فوق فراهم است، این که چه جور رابط کاربری با چه امکاناتی با استفاده از اون پیاده سازی می کنید به عهده شما به عنوان برنامه نویس سیستم مذکور است.


سپاس فراوان

----------

